# Bye EllePixie :(



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just learned from another forum that EllePixie will no longer be blogging or posting YouTube videos.  I love her videos and blog; and, her hair is incredible.  I will certainly miss her and I wish she would reconsider.  Because of messiness she has encountered, I can understand her throwing in the towel.  I will say that I loved how she kept it real here and in her reviews.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 11, 2012)

What messiness. What happened?


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Nov 11, 2012)

I loved Elle. what happened???


----------



## Aireen (Nov 11, 2012)

Messiness? Do share. 

I really like EllePixie too, her videos are awesome and straight to the point, you can count on her for an honest and informative review. Plus, she was so friendly on LHCF, I'll miss her vids.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it against the rules to refer to another forum thread?  I don't want to summarize inaccurately what is going on as it is somewhat confusing to me.  However, EllePixie gives her side of the story there.


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 11, 2012)

why is she leaving? 
She was like one of the few girls on YT who KNOWS how to do an actual review of a product. Like a real review without all that other bullcrap.


----------



## karenjoe (Nov 11, 2012)

can u post a video...of hers?


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 11, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Is it against the rules to refer to another forum thread?  I don't want to summarize inaccurately what is going on as it is somewhat confusing to me.  However, EllePixie gives her side of the story there.



so what do you know? u can just say what u do know....or what is the base of the reason?


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFPippKUkRE


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok I see the forum rules state you can't post a link.  Story is at CurlyNikki forums, general section, "DenimPixi Not Returning?"


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

There was some issue about a woman claiming Elle admitted to reading  from scripts, and doing other shady stuff to get paid for her reviews.  However, she said the real reason is that she just doesn't have the time to devote to her blog/videos anymore


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Dat's it? *Goes back to ET and OT*


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Dat's it? *Goes back to ET and OT*


 
LOL!  Sorry I didn't bring the scandal.  I will just miss her.


----------



## curlycoquette (Nov 11, 2012)

Alrighty then.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 11, 2012)

reeko43, I saw on her blog that she decided to stop blogging, but I didn't know why.  Thanks for pointing me in the direction of information. So sad to see her go, but I understand why.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Nov 11, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Dat's it? *Goes back to ET and OT*



Lol!!!!......


----------



## curlycoquette (Nov 11, 2012)

MissMusic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFPippKUkRE



Is there supposed to be some tea in this video?


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2012)

I was looking for the QFTPC Facebook page and its completely deleted - then I read her blog.  I cant imagine how much time it takes to run a blog, post and moderate a FB page (it was VERY active) and post YT videos and have a life, so I can understand why she's giving it up.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 12, 2012)

I found the thread on Curli Nikki. Basically blogging was becoming time consuming and she wanted to take a break. There was no scandal related to her decision to stop blogging. 

She will be missed. She was one of my favorite vloggers.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 12, 2012)

I will miss her! She has been one of my favorite bloggers for the two years of my journey into natural hair. She gave great product reviews with lots of detail and she knows hair. And her hair is fabulous!


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 12, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> Is there supposed to be some tea in this video?



Nope, just doing as asked above, posting one of her videos


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

Based on the heading, I thought she had died or something. I am glad to hear she is alive and well. There has always been turn over in the youtube world; it is not surprising to hear people get bored or burnt out. Best of luck to her.


----------



## BAABound (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok my heart skipped a beat... I thought something bad happened to her.


----------



## mscurly (Nov 12, 2012)

The title of the thread made it seemed like she died or something. Like someone else said glad she's ok wouldnt wish bad things on anyone.

That being said, I could really care less if she never comes back. I didn't care for her in any capacity. 

Frankly I've been over the natural hair blogs/vlogs long time ago. Its just the same ol ish over and over. How many butter creams/ hair fluff, whipped foolishness and 3 day old twists outs can you talk about.

I say Goodbye!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't know who she is but i'll have a spot of tea anytime


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 12, 2012)

Um well good luck to her. Maybe I am insensitive or something, but can't you just do a review a month? But I guess if you are tired you are tired. She may miss that extra income, she was a youtube partner right?


----------



## suns4i6e (Nov 12, 2012)

mscurly said:


> The title of the thread made it seemed like she died or something. Like someone else said glad she's ok wouldnt wish bad things on anyone.
> 
> *That being said, I could really care less if she never comes back. I didn't care for her in any capacity. *
> 
> ...


 

I'm sorry but this was funny!! I know I suck and it's mean but I adore your honesty.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread has reminded me to clean up my subscriptions on youtube. I am subscribed to everyone and their mama and I don't watch any of the videos . I am now down to the five people I actually watch as I am more into styling than products these days.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't the blogger who said she read from a script a member here?


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Isn't the blogger who said she read from a script a member here?



Why would reading from a script be an issue?
well ... unless it was a script sent by the company whose product one was reviewing .... hmmmm


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Why would reading from a script be an issue?
> well ... unless it was a script sent by the company whose product one was reviewing .... hmmmm


 
I think she tries to explain it here: http://youtu.be/KqjSDWQ4hAE


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 12, 2012)

Couldn't focus on anything besides her teeth. 


....and the smudge on the lens.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Isn't the blogger who said she read from a script a member here?


yep, her youtube is howconnie and i think her name here is seamonster...  in her video about elle reading from a script she really just took from what elle said in her response to taren's video and ran with it.  Fact or not howconnie sure had a lot to say.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Couldn't focus on anything besides her teeth.
> 
> 
> ....and the smudge on the lens.



Oh hellerplexed


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lmao at y'all thinking she died. Who title a thread to a person with the first word being 'BYE' 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> yep, her youtube is howconnie and i think her name here is seamonster...  in her video about elle reading from a script she really just took from what elle said in her response to taren's video and ran with it.  Fact or not howconnie sure had a lot to say.



Oh boy I'm staying right here right here I'm calling 15 pages or more on this


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 12, 2012)

So shes deleting her videos aswell?


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Oh boy I'm staying right here right here I'm calling 15 pages or more on this


Kerryann see for yourself, howconnie said a mouthful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqjSDWQ4hAE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 12, 2012)

denimpixie


I think she explains it pretty well here


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm glad she's ok. I thought something bad happened to her.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> What messiness. What happened?



That GIF!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 12, 2012)

Qualitee said:


> So shes deleting her videos aswell?


 

I think she said that she would keep her videos posted on her blog for reference.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 12, 2012)

There seems to be a problem with black women and their coins. If she gets paid for doing her reviews or whatever or however she gets paid.  That is her business. I have come to realise that there seems to be a lot of jealously. I know that Curly Nikki, Taren Guy have been attacked and it is stupid, why get offended, if these ladies are able to make money good for them. I always found Elle videos very interesting and I learned a lot. I hope that she will come back and if she doesn't.  I wish her every success in what she does. It seems to be a crab in the barrel attitude.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

She use to be a member on here and disappeared after she got the exposed she wanted then did the same thing on curl talk over at Naturally Curly. She seemed like she was looking for opportunities for exposures and once people knew who she was, she left. I could care less about her not making videos anymore, she seemed a little forced, but I did like some of her videos on product reviews.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Oh boy I'm staying right here right here I'm calling 15 pages or more on this



I thought the same thing...

*sits*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> She use to be a member on here and disappeared after she got the exposed she wanted then did the same thing on curl talk over at Naturally Curly. She seemed like she was looking for opportunities for exposures and once people knew who she was, she left. I could care less about her not making videos anymore, she seemed a little forced, but I did like some of her videos on product reviews.




What kind of exposure did she want?


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> She use to be a member on here and disappeared after she got the exposed she wanted then did the same thing on curl talk over at Naturally Curly. She seemed like she was looking for opportunities for exposures and once people knew who she was, she left. I could care less about her not making videos anymore, she seemed a little forced, but I did like some of her videos on product reviews.



I think its more of a matter of where someone chooses to spread their energy. If I was doing YT videos, blogging and FB, I think I would reduce my time on forums as well.  I think people forget that bloggers, vloggers, etc have lives too.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was a member of curltalk when Elle was an active member and don't recall her looking for any type of exposure.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Nov 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> What kind of exposure did she want?




I'm guessing an audience for her blog and channel.  Curly Nikki and a few others did the same thing.  Curly Nikki joined, posted a few times, directed people to her blog and hasn't been here since.  I don't know if the same applies to Elle she was an active member here for a while.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ Yeah she was active.   She used to have that little 'Post what post?' under her avi.  Her picture looked like she was typing while she was saying it.  It always made me


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 12, 2012)

Saying she left after receiving exposure here is a little false. She left after she couldn't deal with the rules, maybe she she got a mini-banishment(don't remember).

But alot of ppl come here and leave after a year or 2, especially posters like her who were always in the middle of drama. 

Why make it seem like you have to subscribe for life.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Saying she left after receiving exposure here is a little false. She left after she couldn't deal with the rules, maybe she she got a mini-banishment(don't remember).
> 
> But alot of ppl come here and leave after a year or 2, especially posters like her who were always in the middle of drama.
> 
> *Why make it seem like you have to subscribe for life*.



That's the thing some people are missing.  Leaving a forum doesn't have to have a reason behind it.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Lmao at y'all thinking she died. Who title a thread to a person with the first word being 'BYE'
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I was half off my chair to begin my standard African death wailing of "why?, what is going on?". It was the 'bye' and the sad face. Given all that has happened in the last few months, it was a tricky title.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Saying she left after receiving exposure here is a little false. She left after she couldn't deal with the rules, maybe she she got a mini-banishment(don't remember).
> 
> But alot of ppl come here and leave after a year or 2, especially *posters like her who were always in the middle of drama.
> *
> Why make it seem like you have to subscribe for life.



This is the reason why she took "breaks" of leaves. She was in some messiness a while back, then tried to make it seem hypothetical or spoke in second-person narrative to lessen it. I understand she has "fans" or people who like her here so they won't speak ill of her.


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 12, 2012)

Im so glad I clicked on this thread.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

I think she still posts at curltalk, but under a different name and I don't blame her for it.

I am much less interested in hair stuff than I was last year and I only expect it to continue in that direction if I don't do anything new or drastic to my hair. It is not surprising people will come and go.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> This is the reason why she took "breaks" of leaves. She was in some messiness a while back, then tried to make it seem hypothetical or spoke in second-person narrative to lessen it. I understand she has "fans" or people who like her here so they won't speak ill of her.



Deets please..


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> *I was half off my chair to begin my standard African death wailing* of "why?, what is going on?". It was the 'bye' and the sad face. Given all that has happened in the last few months, it was a tricky title.



ok Im sorry I just choked on my tea 
but serously, i also though something had happened to her 

.... carry on


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> What kind of exposure did she want?



After she got noticed more from forums, blogs, and yt she started getting products from companies and would do reviews on them. I don't know if it was some messiness like Taren by not getting additional revenues from them, but she was using those hair vitamins (forgot the name) and they reached out to her, they even offered a coupon code if you mention her name, or something of that nature, and NC was reaching out to her too. Now, if that's not exposure, then I don't know what is.


----------



## DrC (Nov 12, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!







EllePixie used to post on here. She was so damn cool  I still don't know to this day why she stopped posting here.


----------



## 0live0il (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> After she got noticed more from forums, blogs, and yt she started getting products from companies and would do reviews on them. I don't know if it was some messiness like Taren by not getting additional revenues from them, but she was using those hair vitamins (forgot the name) and they reached out to her, they even offered a coupon code if you mention her name, or something of that nature, and NC was reaching out to her too. Now, if that's not exposure, then I don't know what is.



Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly, you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!! 

Some women


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly, you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!!
> 
> Some women



You must be a fan of her, and so what if I want to wear my mask! 

BTW, thanks for checking out my videos for you to even know that!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly,* you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!!
> *
> Some women


Whoa what? LOL?!


----------



## DrC (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> She use to be a member on here and disappeared after she got the exposed she wanted then did the same thing on curl talk over at Naturally Curly. *She seemed like she was looking for opportunities for exposures and once people knew who she was, she left.* I could care less about her not making videos anymore, she seemed a little forced, but I did like some of her videos on product reviews.



That is not what happened.  EllePixie, was an active member here, had her own Youtube channel, did product reviews, and hair tutorials/length checks just like any other member here. I think I have a pretty good idea of why she stopped posting on here.


----------



## 0live0il (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> You must be a fan of her, and so what if I want to wear my mask!
> 
> BTW, thanks for checking out my videos for you to even know that!



A fan? LOL, ok honey whatever helps you to sleep at night.

I'm just keeping it real with yu.

Now go wear your mask now! Because you're chatting breeze up in 'ere.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread made a serious left turn lol...


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> After she got noticed more from forums, blogs, and yt she started getting products from companies and would do reviews on them. I don't know if it was some messiness like Taren by not getting additional revenues from them, but she was using those hair vitamins (forgot the name) and they reached out to her, they even offered a coupon code if you mention her name, or something of that nature, and NC was reaching out to her too. Now, if that's not exposure, then I don't know what is.


 
This is pretty much every youtuber with a decent # of subscribers. Companies have gotten wiser and found that youtube reviews are a good way to promote their products.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> A fan? LOL, ok honey whatever helps you to sleep at night.
> 
> I'm just keeping it real with yu.
> 
> Now go wear your mask now! Because you're chatting breeze up in 'ere.



I'll wear my mask for as long as I want, for crazies out there like you!


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly, you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. *Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!!*
> 
> Some women


----------



## 0live0il (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> I'll wear my mask for as long as I want, for *crazies out there like you*!



Says the one who thought dressing like a surgeon for a wash-n-go was the appropriate attire.


----------



## SVT (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember EllePixie.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Now go wear your mask now! Because you're chatting breeze up in 'ere.


 Don't kill meeeee...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Says the one who thought dressing like a surgeon for a wash-n-go was the appropriate attire.



Yup, and my DCing video, my length check video, and whatever video you been stalking me on! Any other smart comments? Do you want a dedication in my next video? Maybe I'll bedazzle my mask for those who love it so much!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

DrC said:


> That is not what happened.  EllePixie, was an active member here, had her own Youtube channel, did product reviews, and hair tutorials/length checks just like any other member here.* I think I have a pretty good idea of why she stopped posting on here.*



Is anyone going to fill the rest of us in? This is the last day of a three day weekend and it has been raining for the past two days. Help me!


----------



## DrC (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yup, and my DCing video, my length check video, and whatever video you been stalking me on! Any other smart comments? Do you want a dedication in my next video? Maybe I'll bedazzle my mask for those who love it so much!




I can't stalk a deactivated youtube account. erplexed


----------



## 0live0il (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yup, and my DCing video, my length check video, and whatever video you been stalking me on! Any other smart comments? Do you want a dedication in my next video? Maybe I'll bedazzle my mask for those who love it so much!



You're quiet feisty tonight! 

Dedication to me? Hmm, Sure. 

Next time wear a muzzle and bark for me baby.


----------



## SVT (Nov 12, 2012)

Ain't nobody got time fa'dat!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 12, 2012)

But, wasn't this locked?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly, you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!!
> 
> Some women


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this the first thread un-locking?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:
			
		

> Says the one who thought dressing like a surgeon for a wash-n-go was the appropriate attire.



Lol!!!!!!!!  I don't know what either of you speak of but this just deaded me several times


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

Aireen said:


> This thread made a serious left turn lol...



........


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess the locking was the first warning.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:


> You're quiet feisty tonight!
> 
> Dedication to me? Hmm, Sure.
> 
> *Next time wear a muzzle and bark for me baby*.


Noooooo........ you are so wrong for that!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 12, 2012)

3......2.....1.......


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey y'all. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 12, 2012)

i think i remember her. was she lightskin with shortiish 3cish hair????


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 12, 2012)

In other news, I loved the braid-out that Elle did using the Camille Rose Naturals Moisture Butter.  I wish my hair was that thick.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 12, 2012)

S'up yall.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2012)

I was here







Now...carry on.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ That's one of my favorite gifs of Gus!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Nov 12, 2012)

I was here.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 12, 2012)

Is she going to erase all her videos


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

virtuenow

I hope not .


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 12, 2012)

I say good for her since she seemed really stressed out and to have a low tolerance level with her subscribers. It's good that she knew when she had enough.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 12, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> i think i remember her. was she lightskin with shortiish 3cish hair????



sylver2 yes, when she was on lhcf her hair was short; if you check her videos, apparently she's grown like 2heads of hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2012)

I think all of her videos and blog are going to archives. She's not deleting them.


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2012)

Omfg and this is why....I just.....

I'll keep my damned day job. Folks getting their panties in a bunch over some damned hair videos (not my girl elle, just in general, something I've been noticing for a while, like, last year)

Too much drama for NO REASON.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a email from her blog saying she was ok just had alot of thing going on. I liked her reviews.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 12, 2012)

erplexed Didn't know saying bye meant R.I.P. Guess I have to recheck the forum dictionary.  Didn't mean to frighten anyone.  

EllePixie was one of my favorite posters here and has some great hair.  She never said XYZ shampoo/conditioner grew her hair, never staged bogus length checks and was honest about how she felt about a product, positive or negative.  

I think she will be better off devoting her time to more positive and fruitful endeavors. This hair world overall is a hot mess


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 12, 2012)

empressri said:


> What is this crazy video I'm watching???
> 
> Omfg and this is why....I just.....
> 
> ...


 

I think there's an epidemic of nitwitism(yes I made that up) spreading across the land.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 12, 2012)

agreed. She clearly made the right choice by signing off.


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2012)

AB200 said:


> I think there's an epidemic of nitwitism(yes I made that up) spreading across the land.



Will you believe me when I said that I noticed it a LONG time ago?? I swear I had so many 'Will you shut the hell up and sit down???' moments but....honestly, it's NOT worth it.

I never pandered to the idiots that trickled across my yt page, and I refused to do so any other way.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Nov 12, 2012)

0live0il said:
			
		

> Listen, what do you have against Elle? Fall back. If I remember clearly, you're the one who wore a surgeon's mask to do youtube videos. Just because Elle showed us her human face and was popular, there's no need for you to hate!!!!
> 
> Some women



  

Anyway Elle was cool on all the forums I saw her on and she was a great reviewer. I think she got sick of all the mess - between companies acting a fool, random commenters acting a fool, forum fonts acting a fool...

It was mentioned that there was drama between her and the CurkBox lady, but I didn't catch it. I know she was quick to out any company acting shady and I appreciated that.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 12, 2012)

In!
I liked her videos. She is entertaining. 
I always read her name as demonpixie though. Which isn't a good thing.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2012)

Do we (viewers/readers) really care if a blogger/vlogger receives payment and uses a script?  Don't jump on me but at the end of the day you the consumer has to make a decision for yourself.  I never took a yt review to heart, I look at them to learn about new products I'd otherwise never would know about, I want to see it and get an opinion. I read ingredients and listen to my hair, I don't understand people who don't.  If you want facts and truth about something do your own research.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Nov 12, 2012)

She had great hair & I liked her various color jobs. I often reference her bantu knot vid as one with the best results. Hopefully she'll leave her old vids up.


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> I'll wear my mask for as long as I want, for crazies out there like you!



 . I remember when I saw your video with the mask. I laughed for a good long time. However you are right. Pretty much any instruction on how to start a blog or successful YouTube channel tells you to get active in forums to get followers. But I don't hold anything against Elle for doing it, everyone does it.


----------



## carameldimples (Nov 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Dat's it? *Goes back to ET and OT*



 lmbo you are a mess!!


----------



## manter26 (Nov 12, 2012)

LadyRaider said:


> In!
> I liked her videos. She is entertaining.
> *I always read her name as demonpixie though.* Which isn't a good thing.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Nov 12, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> I'll wear my mask for as long as I want, for crazies out there like you!



**SaSSy** May I ask why you do where masks?


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 12, 2012)

uh oh......


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow...........

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## 30something (Nov 13, 2012)

That sucks she had nice reviews...even tho she thought her hair was 4a she knew what she was talking about.
...well I hope she is happy with her choice to leave the internet world I don't blame her.


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 13, 2012)

I think she left because they said something awful about her and the movie castaway on that hideous lipstick website.


----------



## fairyhairy (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFUGxJIbezU&feature=relmfu


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 13, 2012)

reeko43

Please don't scare me by starting threads with "bye". I was worried something had happened to her like Dawnyele. That's all... Maybe I'm too sensitive

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a new favorite poster up chea.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 13, 2012)

wow ... this thread returned from the abyss 

strike 1


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2012)

Surgical masks, demons, and scripts. This thread has been kinda funny. But looks like it's dead now.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 13, 2012)

ellebelle88 said:


> @**SaSSy** May I ask why you do where masks?



I wear my mask to keep my anonymity, and privacy. My online persona is just that, and doesn't reflect who I am IRL


----------



## SimJam (Nov 13, 2012)

Time of Death 
10:47am

RIP


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 13, 2012)

I knew this thread would keep going 
I'm waiting for the other 8 pages I predicted


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 13, 2012)

Never disappoints


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 13, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> I wear my mask to keep my anonymity, and privacy. My online persona is just that, and doesn't reflect who I am IRL



So why put yourself on youtube if you want to stay anonymous?
You always have the option to stay anonymous by not puting your videos online


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 13, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> So why put yourself on youtube if you want to stay anonymous?
> You always have the option to stay anonymous by not puting your videos online


I dunno how old you are, but during the 70s the was a comedian called the Unknown Comic. He would always wear a paper bag when he performed. Maybe he was her inspiration?






I would at least switch the masks up though. Keep things interesting you know?


----------



## Aireen (Nov 13, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> I dunno how old you are, but during the 70s the was a comedian called the Unknown Comic. He would always wear a paper bag when he performed. Maybe he was her inspiration?


  Don't reach...


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 13, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Don't reach...


Gurl, I reached back some 35 years for that! Oy are my arms tired! At least give me snaps for trying to be an advocate.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Nov 13, 2012)

Now I'm sad, I loved her videos!!!!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 13, 2012)

*inhales air* 

Awhh yes! It is that time of year again. The time of year when Great Gates are born! 

This thread is hella funny. Wow at the mask wearing LHCF'er/YTuber! That shiit is funny arse hell! I don't think I ever seen anything like that before. It is kinda "different" and very distracting. But I guess I can see why you'd hide your face. 

I think Mane&Chic aka SouthernTease did it best. She was able to do tutorials without EVER showing her face. You should check out her videos she had good camera angle techniques!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww that is too bad. I enjoyed her videos. Didn't she leave the board around the same time that Enso Naturals stuff was in effect? Maybe it was just a coincidence.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't come for Elle.  That's my girl and she's cool as ish.


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 13, 2012)

Could neeeeverrrrrr finish watching her videos..ellepixe's...her voice and accent was annoying to me.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dominican09 said:
			
		

> Could neeeeverrrrrr finish watching her videos..ellepixe's...her voice and accent was annoying to me.



What kind of Accent did she have? Was she Hispanic?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hispanic?? a la Sofia Vergara?  No...that drives me crazy too. 

She reminds me of the actresses of Clueless, high pitch, from your nose kind of talk, and they say "like" all the damn time. I can only take seconds of that.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> What kind of Accent did she have? Was she Hispanic?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



To me it was a generic Californian accent - sort of like mine (but more nasally).  *shrug*


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 13, 2012)

Ohhh okay it took me a minute. I didn't recognize her with the dark hair. She use to have shorter curly red hair. Wow her hair grew fast. 

I remember she stop posting around the same time that LHCF Tea thread over at the "stick" blew up (been poofed so don't go over there looking for it lol). I remember they were calling her all kinds of mean things. Same time that other "older" lady (can't remember her name with the long texlax hair, 2 kids, she was a popular poster) left due to that same thread throwing shade.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 13, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:
			
		

> Don't come for Elle.  That's my girl and she's cool as ish.



Yeah I'm getting offended reading all these posts LOL sorry ladies, but if you knew her you'd feel the same way. She was missed when she stopped posting here. I hope she doesn't read this thread.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 13, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> Ohhh okay it took me a minute. I didn't recognize her with the dark hair. She use to have shorter curly red hair. Wow her hair grew fast.
> 
> I remember she stop posting around the same time that LHCF Tea thread over at the "stick" blew up (been poofed so don't go over there looking for it lol). I remember they were calling her all kinds of mean things. Same time that other "older" lady (can't remember her name with the long texlax hair, 2 kids, she was a popular poster) left due to that same thread throwing shade.



Dang! I don't remember that. During that time, all I recall is the Moptop Maven/Nicole/Enzo scandals that kinda got blended in with the Type F shenanigans.  I don't remember any personal shade being thrown...

Wait...give me a minute. I THINK I can recall something...Did the shade by chance cross over to another forum?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Wait...give me a minute. I THINK I can recall something...Did the shade by chance cross over to another forum?




Yes. That's why she said the "stick".


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yes. That's why she said the "stick".



Well, I don't know what "stick" means here at LHCF.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 13, 2012)

I liked Elle, she did nice product reviews.  I really appreciated the info on bases .


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought Elle left LHCF because ppl were making fun of her on the net? I like Elle and Izzy is awesome lol


----------



## Aireen (Nov 13, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I'm getting offended reading all these posts LOL sorry ladies, but if you knew her you'd feel the same way. She was missed when she stopped posting here. I hope she doesn't read this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


Agreed, Elle was one of those cool posters that was really approachable and easy to talk to. I was sad too when she stopped posting. I can't help but feel the negative comments are personal, I could be wrong though because I'm not frequent in the other parts of the site like OT where it can get pretty ratchet. The chill peeps never stay long on this site though.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 13, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Agreed, Elle was one of those cool posters that was really approachable and easy to talk to. I was sad too when she stopped posting. I can't help but feel the negative comments are personal, I could be wrong though because I'm not frequent in the other parts of the site like OT where it can get pretty ratchet. The chill peeps never stay long on this site though.


I liked her and don't really know what people's issue with her was. Whatever she's doing, I hope she's happy.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 13, 2012)

Qualitee said:


> I thought Elle left LHCF because ppl were making fun of her on the net? I like Elle and Izzy is awesome lol


 
Right! People were running over to the other site from here to talk about her behind her e-back.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 13, 2012)

You guys calm down. There has only been one negative comment and many positive ones. She'll be fine.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 13, 2012)

^ Do I see a thank by EllePixie?  Or and I tripping?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 13, 2012)

already.....


----------



## ellebelle88 (Nov 13, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> ^ Do I see a thank by EllePixie?  Or and I tripping?



LAWD!!! Good catch.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Nov 13, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> Right! People were running over to the other site from here to talk about her behind her e-back.



MsBoinglicious Your first siggy!  Please tell me where it is from.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 13, 2012)

It's not like she can't see the posts lol. She can't post anything, but she can read and thank. That's what happens when you keep your profile even when you don't pay for your subscription,


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 13, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> Ohhh okay it took me a minute. I didn't recognize her with the dark hair. She use to have shorter curly red hair. Wow her hair grew fast.
> 
> I remember she stop posting around the same time that LHCF Tea thread over at the "stick" blew up (been poofed so don't go over there looking for it lol). I remember they were calling her all kinds of mean things. *Same time that other "older" lady (can't remember her name with the long texlax hair, 2 kids, she was a popular poster) left* due to that same thread throwing shade.



u talkin about dlewis?? she wasn't an "older" lady  lmao


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2012)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> u talkin about dlewis?? she wasn't an "older" lady  lmao



Wasn't she in her 40's? 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Wasn't she in her 40's?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


Nope. Mid 30s.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Wasn't she in her 40's?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



no, im older then her. she was mid 30's


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> Nope. Mid 30s.





sylver2 said:


> no, im older then her. she was mid 30's


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Wasn't she in her 40's?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



LMFAO pook you're going straight to heck!

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>




I don't even know who you all are talking about but...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>



You see...You...dam I'm speechless 

EllePixie come out hurr girl!! You see all the commotion you done caused trying to leave cyber world. SMH Girl yous famous nah!


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 14, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Well, I don't know what "stick" means here at LHCF.



Um...probably lipstick alley...but I have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 14, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> *inhales air*
> 
> Awhh yes! It is that time of year again. The time of year when Great Gates are born!
> 
> ...



 I watched a masked lady on youtube doing hair tutorials.  I felt sorry for her b/c I thought she was sick-- surely she was a cancer patient.  Nope.  When it was apparent she was just wearing surgical masks for the heck of it, I became quite uncomfortable watching the videos.  The same with people who don't show their faces or blur their videos.  It is beyond weird.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>



LOL @ that gif!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm just in this thread for the gifs.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2012)

I noticed a long time ago that the same courtesies people are extended in real life don't seem to apply to the internet. The way people approach and talk to one another on the internet is a lot more bold and at times a lot more rude than they would in person. I highly doubt that half of the things people type are what they would actually say if they were face to face with somebody. A lot of it can be very unnecessary. I get why she or anyone else would take a break from blogging and vlogging.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 14, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I watched a masked lady on youtube doing hair tutorials.  I felt sorry for her b/c I thought she was sick-- surely she was a cancer patient.  Nope.  When it was apparent she was just wearing surgical masks for the heck of it, I became quite uncomfortable watching the videos.  The same with people who don't show their faces or blur their videos.  It is beyond weird.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 14, 2012)

Didn't like her much.  She was rude, controversial and always reading more into a person's post.  I had her on ignore at one point and never read anything she wrote.  She and I never had any interactions because I am mostly a lurker but I have seen how argumentative she was in posts so I stayed far away from responding to any posts she made or commented in.  Couldn't stand her here so i never watched her videos.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I thought she had beautiful hair.

As for surgical masks the ones with the elastic ear loops suck-take your ears off. The best ones are the ones that tie across the head and beck. Maybe a ski mask would be more comfortable. Or a stocking cap.


----------



## empressri (Nov 14, 2012)

Mystic said:


> Didn't like her much.  She was rude, controversial and always reading more into a person's post.  I had her on ignore at one point and never read anything she wrote.  She and I never had any interactions because I am mostly a lurker but I have seen how argumentative she was in posts so I stayed far away from responding to any posts she made or commented in.  Couldn't stand her here so i never watched her videos.



I've seen this A LOT, and everywhere. When people start doing that on YT, I hit unsubscribe.

I've seen it a lot!! I don't know, I just have this thing about people getting loud and boisterous via internet. It's an automatic turn off. 

Or they do it on the forums too. Therefore, I ignore.

I see all sorts of things, but heaven forbid if you point it out, then you're a hater and a troll. 

I'm like NO I'm just not up someone's butt so far that I can't see things for what it really is. People can and have shown their butts, their entire butts, the crack AND the hole, and folks will still take up for them left, right, and center.

And that one person that actually says otherwise? They're the crazy ones.

I think that a lot of folks are just...special and need to take a seat. Take seventeen seats, in fact. 

Honestly, if it wasn't for the sane people that I've actually met, spoke to, and came in contact via the hair thing, I wouldn't want to be bothered.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 14, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I watched a masked lady on youtube doing hair tutorials.  I felt sorry for her b/c I thought she was sick-- surely she was a cancer patient.  Nope.  When it was apparent she was just wearing surgical masks for the heck of it, I became quite uncomfortable watching the videos.  The same with people who don't show their faces or blur their videos.  It is beyond weird.



#61, #62


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 14, 2012)

allmundjoi said:


> Well I thought she had beautiful hair.
> 
> As for surgical masks the ones with the elastic ear loops suck-take your ears off. The best ones are the ones that tie across the head and beck. Maybe a ski mask would be more comfortable. Or a stocking cap.


I was thinking a Halloween mask. She could be someone different every week that way.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 14, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> I was thinking a Halloween mask. She could be someone different every week that way.



Yep, or those pretty feather/jeweled  eye mask things. Lookin' all delicate and mysterious and stuff.


----------



## HeadofCurls (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm new here but I was subscribed to her from my old yt and I liked her at first. Later on, I'd read some of her comments and listen to some of her product reviews and think, wow, why do companies send her things after all of that? She was entertaining tho.


----------



## JFemme (Nov 14, 2012)

I have no idea what is going on in here really....

Just peeked in to see what the ruckus is allabout...

the mention of various masks  has me crying....


woooooooooooooohooooooo






icant...


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I noticed a long time ago that the same courtesies people are extended in real life don't seem to apply to the internet. The way people approach and talk to one another on the internet is a lot more bold and at times a lot more rude than they would in person. I highly doubt that half of the things people type are what they would actually say if they were face to face with somebody. A lot of it can be very unnecessary. I get why she or anyone else would take a break from blogging and vlogging.


 
A lot more?  Most off the people who act like this would *never* be bold enough to part their lips irl, that is why they act out on the internet. They are insecure about themselves and looks.  It is one thing to disagree and take a stand.  However, I can only imagine how these "cyber bullies" would take if the tables were turned on them.


----------



## localhost (Nov 14, 2012)

Mystic said:


> Didn't like her much.  She was rude, controversial and always reading more into a person's post.  I had her on ignore at one point and never read anything she wrote.  She and I never had any interactions because I am mostly a lurker but I have seen how argumentative she was in posts so I stayed far away from responding to any posts she made or commented in.  Couldn't stand her here so i never watched her videos.



ITA.  She was an absolute prick in my book, so I bid her good riddance. May her font and vids rest in peace.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 14, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> no, im older then her. she was mid 30's



hahaha girl don't you know that we should be walking with a cane by now, gray haired and the whole nine..yea turning 40 can be rough


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 14, 2012)

I think its a little naive to think most people that are rude and full of attitude online aren't half as bold irl.  I've met the loudest most obnoxious, always ready to fight, ignorant biddies irl that I ignore and never let in my circle.  Yes ladies irl mean girls do exist and some happen to own computers.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2012)

localhost said:


> ITA. *She was an absolute prick in my book*, so I bid her good riddance. May her font and vids rest in peace.


 

Gee was that even necessary? A little harsh huh? It's the internet. I didn't think people were that serious about it


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> I think its a little naive to think most people that are rude and full of attitude online aren't half as bold irl. I've met the loudest most obnoxious, always ready to fight, ignorant biddies irl that I ignore and never let in my circle. Yes ladies irl mean girls do exist and some happen to own computers.


 
I shouldn't generalize, I can only speak from my experience.  I have been on a couple of forums for quite a few years and you kind of get to know the players.  At meet ups I found on average the most critical and rude to be more shy and not as perfect looking as you would think they would be since they would have so much to say about someone else's looks and shape.  They always appeared so different from their internet personas.  Of course there are always exceptions to the rules.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> hahaha girl don't you know that we should be walking with a cane by now, gray haired and the whole nine..yea turning 40 can be rough


 
And I should be picking out my casket, wearing polyester and moving into a senior building since I will be 50 in a few years erplexed


----------



## natura87 (Nov 14, 2012)

I like Elle, I prefered her videos, reviews and opinion over most on YT becuase she actually backed it up. Plus they were high quality. I dont want to see a video that is made in a closet with little to no lighting.


----------



## localhost (Nov 14, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Gee was that even necessary? A little harsh huh? It's the internet. I didn't think people were that serious about it



Well, since you asked - yes, it was necessary, and no, it wasn't harsh.  Let me go in a bit further...

It's my opinion based on my experience and how I believe she represented herself online 

I've seen plenty of fonts/personas/avatars come and go in the last 10 years on this board, many of them had the same deal - acted hard with a keyboard, had stans who followed them religiously, and simply did not have the skills to agree to disagree with others.  Basic highschool antics.  She was very rude, militant, and _extra_ for no reason in many threads.

Well, her e-drama has caught up to her.  Karma is a b!tch and so was she.  May she have better luck IRL or in the cyber world when she reinvents herself under a different screen name


----------



## CrueltyFree (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## localhost (Nov 14, 2012)

CrueltyFree said:


>



Haha!  You're right, she is butt hurt since she's the one being run off of the interweb


----------



## CrueltyFree (Nov 14, 2012)

localhost said:


> Haha!  You're right, she is butt hurt since she's the one being run off of the interweb


Lmao! I'm not referring to Elle.


----------



## localhost (Nov 14, 2012)

CrueltyFree said:


> Lmao! I'm not referring to Elle.



I know, but I am referring to her  Hey, let's agree to disagree about the character of your girl  

It's okay, really.  There's enough room for both opinions   Don't let what I had to say phuck up your day.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Nov 14, 2012)

localhost said:


> I know, but I am referring to her  Hey, let's agree to disagree about the character of your girl
> 
> It's okay, really.  There's enough room for both opinions   Don't let what I had to say phuck up your day.


My day isn't ruined- please believe me. 

And there's no argument necessary. You shouldn't interpret my post when I'm telling you what I meant.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2012)

localhost said:


> Well, since you asked - yes, it was necessary, and no, it wasn't harsh. Let me go in a bit further...
> 
> It's my opinion based on my experience and how I believe she represented herself online
> 
> ...


 
I was referring to the word you used being harsh, but okay.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 14, 2012)

sholl is good


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2012)

5 more pages to go from my prediction because I guarantee this is going to get worst
U have people in here getting at each other as usual smdh Ms.Elle in here thanking post shoots please she might as well reply and Sea monster ain't nowhere near this post replying.... Some of guys need to chill the hell out because its not that freaking serious u don't know these people personally so to hell with the arguing 

Only on here


----------



## so1913 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is unbelievable...

I miss when this forum was about its title "Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion" 

Please transfer this negative and wasteful use of energy towards something productive and positively impactful to your personal lives. 

Sigining off this twighlight zone to get some work done smh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang I go to sleep last night to wake up to 6 more pages! Wow is all I can say about the arguing but I will say this... she had the best Bantu knot outs I have eva seen, eva!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 14, 2012)

*gets comfy*


----------



## Napp (Nov 14, 2012)

hmm.....im gonna keep my thoughts to myself. Interesting read though


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 14, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> 5 more pages to go from my prediction because I guarantee this is going to get worst
> U have people in here getting at each other as usual smdh Ms.Elle in here thanking post shoots please she might as well reply and Sea monster ain't nowhere near this post replying.... Some of guys need to chill the hell out because its not that freaking serious u don't know these people personally so to hell with the arguing
> 
> Only on here



Kerryann - 

Which post did denimpixie thank? I didn't see any.


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 14, 2012)

Just passing through


----------



## natura87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously why hate on Elle? Is she $$%%^&& your man? Is she late on your rent? What did she do to you?


----------



## Dreamn (Nov 14, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> @Kerryann -
> 
> Which post did denimpixie thank? I didn't see any.


 
Here 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17264185&postcount=147 

and 

Here

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17264371&postcount=148

Her name on this site was EllePixie .


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 14, 2012)

While I appreciate her reviews most of the time and LOVE her gorgeous hair, I sometimes thought she was too abrasive, borderling on meanness towards some of her viewers. Just my opinion.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 14, 2012)

I like(d) Elle.  Could it be that some mistake confidence as arrogance?  She just reviewed products.  You either liked her reviews or not...

There is too much bashing (instead of acceptance) in these forums .  Accept people for who they are.  Think about it; if we all were alike, the world would be boring.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 14, 2012)

@Napp,

Your siggy.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 14, 2012)

bronzebomb said:


> I like(d) Elle. Could it be that some mistake confidence as arrogance? She just reviewed products. You either liked her reviews or not...
> 
> There is too much bashing (instead of acceptance) in these forums . Accept people for who they are. Think about it; if we all were alike, the world would be boring.


 
I liked her reviews. I sometimes didn't like her abrasiveness.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> I think its a little naive to think most people that are rude and full of attitude online aren't half as bold irl.  I've met the loudest most obnoxious, always ready to fight, ignorant biddies irl that I ignore and never let in my circle.  Yes ladies irl mean girls do exist and some happen to own computers.



Yes they exist, but it is easier to hide behind a computer and type something than it is to run up to somebody's face and show your a$s. I'm not saying that there aren't people that wouldn't do it in real life, but online you don't run the risk of getting slapped for saying the wrong thing .


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it really that hard to comment on a thread without all the foolery?  Whether you like EllePixie or not should not be an issue. Why can't we have discussions, agree or disagree without fighting, name calling and other types of ridicule? I do realize that there are a variety of people who post here and that are at different levels of maturity.  Maybe I should just lower my expectations.  Sigh...


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 please the biggest GATES starts with things as small as not posting a pic


----------



## kandake (Nov 14, 2012)

Why can't people say they don't like her?


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2012)

Dreamn said:
			
		

> Here
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17264185&postcount=147
> 
> and
> ...



Not sure if she renewed her subscription, but I know that when I didn't renew my subscription I was still about to "thank" posts.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

kandake said:


> Why can't people say they don't like her?


 
Who stated people can't say they don't like her?  I didn't see that.


----------



## kandake (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Who stated people can't say they don't like her?  I didn't see that.



It doesn't have to be explicitly stated.


----------



## Afrolinda (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't know!


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

kandake said:


> It doesn't have to be explicitly stated.


 
Oh ok, I guess I didn't get that vibe. I have seen people express their dislike for her here without attack. If someone does have issue with someone expressing their opinion, that is not the majority.  With all the foolery, I thought anything goes in this thread and others.


----------



## kandake (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Oh ok, I guess I didn't get that vibe. I have seen people express their dislike for her here without attack. If someone does have issue with someone expressing their opinion, that is not the majority.  With all the foolery, I thought anything goes in this thread and others.



reeko43 girl calm down.  It's not that serious.  This whole thing is comical to me.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

kandake said:


> @reeko43 girl calm down. It's not that serious. This whole thing is comical to me.


 
Oh boy.....


----------



## kandake (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Oh boy.....



My point is that you're taking my comment way too seriously.  It was a facetious, tongue and cheek remark mostly in reference to the comments surrounding the butthurt gif.  Which is hilarious by the way...

Again, I find this whole thing comical.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 14, 2012)

bronzebomb said:


> I like(d) Elle. Could it be that some mistake confidence as arrogance? She just reviewed products. You either liked her reviews or not...


 
This all day.
I never got bad vibes from her videos or posts.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh and I did not read this thread.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 14, 2012)

Lmbo @ how people start using big words when they're in an argument though. Lol. 
I like her. She actually took the time out to read and answer a comment of mine on YouTube. And her answer is appreciated.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 14, 2012)

Elle's hair is absolutely gorgeous and I hope she resumes making videos.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

kandake said:


> My point is that you're taking my comment way too seriously. It was a facetious, tongue and cheek remark mostly in reference to the comments surrounding the butthurt gif. Which is hilarious by the way...
> 
> Again, I find this whole thing comical.


 
I guess that is why online discussions are not always feasible.  We sometimes make assumptions about others intentions that are not accurate.  I assumed you were asking an honest question, you assumed that I was riled up for some reason and needed to calm down, lol!  But, it is possible to still have a discussion without it turning into a circus.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 14, 2012)

yaya24 said:
			
		

> Oh and I did not read this thread.


----------



## empressri (Nov 14, 2012)

Do we all know that people are allowed to have their own opinion? Are we aware of that?????

Because sometimes I wonder...


----------



## keenyme (Nov 14, 2012)

Is just like to state for the record that Elle quit blogging b/c she's currently doing things for the advancement of her career (not every Blogger wants to make a living that way), and she doesn't have time to devote to it. She's still on Twitter, so it's not like she disappeared from the internet.

Also, she deleted her fb page  archived her blog and YouTube  BEFORE that chick made that vid about scripts or w/e.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 14, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> ^ Do I see a thank by EllePixie? Or and I tripping?


 
Yep..I saw it!!!  eace_sm:


----------



## RibzyMitzi7 (Nov 14, 2012)

empressri said:


> Do we all know that people are allowed to have their own opinion? Are we aware of that?????
> 
> Because sometimes I wonder...



I just think the problem is that people are being way too harsh with how they voice their opinions, like calling her a prick for example. I mean, the name calling is just really uncalled for when you don't know them personally. 

The woman only did reviews, they were honest, straightforward and of course I'm sure she got annoyed with some viewers when she has to answer the same questions over an over again. People just get annoying.


----------



## classoohfive (Nov 14, 2012)

empressri said:


> Do we all know that people are allowed to have their own opinion? Are we aware of that?????
> 
> Because sometimes I wonder...



That also means that people are allowed to have an opinion on an opinion. 

My opinion is that this whole thread is a mess, but entertaining enough to keep peeking in here and there to see if there's new twists.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 15, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> And I should be picking out my casket, wearing polyester and moving into a senior building since I will be 50 in a few years erplexed


 No shade to D. Lewis because she is a wonderful lady and I really liked her but I too thought she was in her 40s. It was before she lost weight and changed her wardrobe up a bit. I do not think 40 is old as Ill be 40 in 11 years   But yeah I thought she had an older more mature spirit about her and I even said it to her a couple of times when she was on the forum.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok y did I pass over the D.Lewis situation I thought she was in her 40 's too


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 15, 2012)

Soooo glad I came back to this thread


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> And I should be picking out my casket, wearing polyester and moving into a senior building since I will be 50 in a few years erplexed



I'm 50 now, and to heck with alladat. I'll give some of these yung chicks a run for their money any day, all day!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 15, 2012)

empressri said:
			
		

> Do we all know that people are allowed to have their own opinion? Are we aware of that?????
> 
> Because sometimes I wonder...



empressri

Prima of course you can! What this thread means is that if you ever mess up on YT and don't renew your subscription, people are probably going to throw you under the bus too. Don't worry I'll be here defending your honor LOL

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 15, 2012)

Kerryann said:
			
		

> Ok y did I pass over the D.Lewis situation I thought she was in her 40 's too



I thought she was in her 40's as well. 40 is young!!!  She was pretty too.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Nov 15, 2012)

runwaydream...you look nice in your siggy pic.

Carry on ladies.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2012)

Was EllePixie that light skinned girl with burgundy hair?  I remember her.  She argued me down about light skin privilege and how she got all these advantages and privileges because she was light skin.  When I asked her like what?  She said she got promoted to head greeter at Victoria’s Secrets because she was light skin…lol.. I Kid you not.

Anywho.. I never saw her videos… or anything.  Aren’t a lot of vloggers making money doing this sort of thing full time?  I wonder why she didn’t make it a business, If that was possible.  From what I”ve read, seems like she was into it.

I love hair growth pics though.. does she have a Fotki?  I remember her Avatar she had a short afro.  I’d love to see her progress.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 15, 2012)

Crystal said:


> Was EllePixie that light skinned girl with burgundy hair?  I remember her.  She argued me down about light skin privilege and how she got all these advantages and privileges because she was light skin.  When I asked her like what?  She said she got promoted to head greeter at Victoria’s Secrets because she was light skin…lol.. I Kid you not.
> 
> Anywho.. I never saw her videos… or anything.  Aren’t a lot of vloggers making money doing this sort of thing full time?  I wonder why she didn’t make it a business, If that was possible.  From what I”ve read, seems like she was into it.
> 
> I love hair growth pics though.. does she have a Fotki?  I remember her Avatar she had a short afro.  I’d love to see her progress.



Her hair is now dark brown/black and waist length.  Her videos are on YT under _denimpixie_.  

As far as I understand (what she revealed on YT and FB) she has a career outside of YT. Not everyone aspires to turn that hobby into a business.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Her hair is now dark brown/black and waist length. Her videos are on YT under _denimpixie_.
> 
> As far as I understand (what she revealed on YT and FB) she has a career outside of YT. Not everyone aspires to turn that hobby into a business.


 
Okay thanks, I'll go check out some of her progress videos.  wow waist length...  yummy... I swear it was an afro not that long ago.  That's awesome.  

I guess it would be hard to make serious money off vlogging, my girlfriend did it and she turned it into a business for her (not hair) but she did say it took a long time.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 15, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> To me it was a generic Californian accent - sort of like mine (but more nasally).  *shrug*





Dominican09 said:


> Hispanic?? a la Sofia Vergara?  No...that drives me crazy too.
> 
> She reminds me of the actresses of Clueless, high pitch, from your nose kind of talk, and they say "like" all the damn time. I can only take seconds of that.





pookaloo83 said:


> What kind of Accent did she have? Was she Hispanic?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



On the other forum, they started her accent was fake because when she wanted to make a point in her vids her "Baltimore" accent would come out.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I thought she was in her 40's as well. 40 is young!!!  She was pretty too.



Yes she was pretty and she surely had some good recipes for food I wish she would come back I can imagine how long her hair is now


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> On the other forum, they started her accent was fake because when she wanted to make a point in her vids her "Baltimore" accent would come out.





Though I never studied linguistics, I'm certain someone can have both (accents).  I'm from California but my dad is from Texas, so at various points of my life, could either sound like a valley girl or be influenced from my father's thick accent.  I've worked hard to get away from "sounding country", but it could slip every now and then even though I never stepped foot into Texas.  

Not saying this is the case with Elle, but I believe anything's possible.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:
			
		

> On the other forum, they started her accent was fake because when she wanted to make a point in her vids her "Baltimore" accent would come out.



Huh? LOL I didn't even know Baltimore folks had a distinct accent. 

This reminds me of how people complain about Shima's Cuban accent.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> On the other forum, they started her accent was fake because when she wanted to make a point in her vids her "Baltimore" accent would come out.



Her accent? That just sounds like someone wanted to find something bad to say about her. Idk anything about her so maybe it was fake, maybe it wasnt but if someone is pointing out accents they have too much time on their hands.


----------



## empressri (Nov 15, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> empressri
> 
> Prima of course you can! What this thread means is that if you ever mess up on YT and don't renew your subscription, people are probably going to throw you under the bus too. Don't worry I'll be here defending your honor LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF



BostonMaria

Oh I've already been on the other end of folks' stuff. I just don't really make it public lol. 

But THANK YOU BOO!!! lolol


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 15, 2012)

Her accent?  Even her accent bothered some of yall?  Nit picking is not cute.  What next?  Yall not gonna like how she breathes between sentences?  I never subscribed to her but I've seen many of her videos and she brought good information to the table.  I'm sure alot of newly naturals that knew nothing about how to care for their hair were steered in the right direction.  DenimPixie, or any other youtuber, doesn't owe any of yall anything more than what she has already given on their blogs/yt channel/fb/twitter. No offense, I know we all have our wonderful right to voice our opinions but she didn't scam yall out of your money so why so much dislike for her?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:
			
		

> Her accent?  Even her accent bothered some of yall?  Nit picking is not cute.  What next?  Yall not gonna like how she breathes between sentences?  I never subscribed to her but I've seen many of her videos and she brought good information to the table.  I'm sure alot of newly naturals that knew nothing about how to care for their hair were steered in the right direction.  DenimPixie, or any other youtuber, doesn't owe any of yall anything more than what she has already given on their blogs/yt channel/fb/twitter. No offense, I know we all have our wonderful right to voice our opinions but she didn't scam yall out of your money so why so much dislike for her?



I haven't see all of this 'dislike' youre talking about. Just maybe 2-3 posters. And you ask why so much dislike? The posters that said they disliked her displayed their reasons. Some say she was mean, etc.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## empressri (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll put it like this-no one has to like anyone. We like who we like for whatever reason. And we can dislike them for whatever. That is your prerogative. 

The only thing I can't get down with is name-calling and whatnot. That's just taking it to another level. 

People don't like me. So ****** what? They don't pay my bills and keep me warm at night. 

And there are plenty of folks who have grated my nerves incessantly. I just keep it to myself because I know how folks are. You say you don't like someone and, once again, you're a hater and so forth.

I've already had a known face make a sly comment to me that made me go, oh really? Didn't make a big fuss about it, just let it slide. 

Even though folks love drama. They'll deny it, but they eat it up.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn I loved her and wondered why she had not posted any recent videos


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I haven't see all of this 'dislike' youre talking about. Just maybe 2-3 posters. And you ask why so much dislike? The posters that said they disliked her displayed their reasons. Some say she was mean, etc.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I respect your opinion and I said in the post you quoted that "some of yall..." and I think there are more than 2-3 posters here that dislike her.  Whatever reason they have are, to me, nit picky because it ain't like the woman scammed some of yall out of your money or something.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm confused about the whole mask in a video thing (since you guys brought it up). Are the videos being done outside or something


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2012)

I really wish she would speak instead of thanking posts.....ex#245

2 more pages to go 

Anyway do people really rely on YouTube like that....I rarely watch the tube for any hair advice or do's and donts 
This pixie is just reading liking and watching people go back and forth at each other like they crazy


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 15, 2012)

Kerryann...why?. No matter what she says people are going to believe whatever they want. so no need for her to waste her time explaining


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2012)

TopShelf the question is y not ? 
How come all of a sudden she pops up like a jack in the box on here thanking all around?
That's just adding fuel to the freaking fire in this thread... If she didn't care what people say she wouldn't have been here thanking up a storm...

Lets be serious all this young lady is doing right now is watching a bunch of people act a fool over her situation and have nothing to add but a thanks smh...this thread shouldn't have gone this far period...

I don't know this person it's the first time I've heard of her now I'm trying to bid her good bye..this post should've been about losing a YouTube member ok now lets move on next I'm sure someone will replace her soon same texture and all


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 15, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> @TopShelf the question is y not ?
> How come all of a sudden she pops up like a jack in the box on here thanking all around?
> That's just adding fuel to the freaking fire in this thread... If she didn't care what people say she wouldn't have been here thanking up a storm...
> *
> ...


I'm sure she is having a good laugh at this thread.  If I were in her shoes I wouldn't take any of this seriously.  What is there to say, what does she have to defend?


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 15, 2012)

What do you want her to speak on exactly? She left a message on her blog about her leaving youtube/blogging and cleared up the reasoning about her departure on CN's forum...what else is she suppose to say?


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 15, 2012)

I didnt know that people even paid attention to who "thanked" a thread


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> I didnt know that people even paid attention to who "thanked" a thread



Oh yes honey!  just because you never typed anything doesn't mean you're not saying anything. People that thanked a post, think or agree just like the poster who posted. Says alot in a controversial thread or something. Lol I be peeping thankers. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 15, 2012)

why this thread is still open while doctor gate was poofed? 

Jus' sayin'


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dominican09 said:
			
		

> why this thread is still open while doctor gate was poofed?
> 
> Jus' sayin'



Because they were bashing a posting member like she wasn't even there.  just dogging her. Elle is not a member. I also think this thread is tame. Why would it be closed?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 15, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> *Her accent?* That just sounds like someone wanted to find something bad to say about her. Idk anything about her so maybe it was fake, maybe it wasnt but if someone is pointing out accents they have too much time on their hands.


 
Accents are in the ear of the beholder...We all have one and it really depends on who the listener is. E.g. The American accent is very real to those who aren't American.


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 15, 2012)

the mod poofed doctor gate because it was derailed from the intent of the OP or something like that...well this one is no longer talking about the original subject...idk...I guess in some way or another I want this one to poofed too because is lame  

Ellepixie is a member  she is thanking folks and all


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Because they were bashing a posting member like she wasn't even there.  just dogging her. Elle is not a member. I also think this thread is tame. Why would it be closed?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



If she's thanking posts, she must be a member.  

Do paid members get more respect than non paying members?  

People are calling her annoying and saying that she's rude.  All people said about ol' girl was that she probably has an abusive husband.  Equally as bad to me.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I didnt know that people even paid attention to who "thanked" a thread



Girl well it was mentioned before couple pages back and it just so happened while reading the last 2 replies I saw it...it is what it is


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the OP asked for the thread to be poofed. I think you can do that if u are the OP


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> If she's thanking posts, she must be a member.
> 
> Do paid members get more respect than non paying members?
> 
> People are calling her annoying and saying that she's rude.  All people said about ol' girl was that she probably has an abusive husband.  Equally as bad to me.




No they weren't just saying that. Did you read the same thread I was? There were 2 doc threads yesterday you know. I don't care either way. Just answered on why I _think_ it's not closed yet. I don't even remember Elle that much to even care.  She seemed ok to me from her videos.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 15, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> I think the OP asked for the thread to be poofed. I think you can do that if u are the OP



The subject not the OP got Dr. Part 2 poofed. The benefits of being on the west coast, I was able to read all I needed to know. 

Anyone can report this thread and get it poofed if they want.

Back to Ellepixie: She didn't strike me as the wilting kind so I am sure she is not crying in her milk over this. Not everyone will like everyone else. It is okay. All this defending is what is making the thread go left.


----------



## mscurly (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow this thread has turned super long since I first post smh

Anyways who is this dlewis people keep talking about?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm interested in the surgical masked videos.

Interesting lol


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> I'm interested in the surgical masked videos.


 Me too, girl.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread was funny

She has my hair type and I thought she was good at the YT thing. Her personality did come off snarky sometimes. But she didnt drawwwww out her videos or take two minutes to describe a single scent.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Nov 15, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Me too, girl.



http://www.youtube.com/user/SaSSyb4ClaSSY


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL the mask is a little weird. A bit


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

PearlyCurly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SaSSyb4ClaSSY




I died at the 1:21 mark.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 15, 2012)

I cannot today.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 15, 2012)

PearlyCurly said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/user/SaSSyb4ClaSSY



Yo,  thanks for checking out my videos, because of this thread I'm getting shine! Big ups! Anyway, I never heard Elle had an abusive husband, some of ya just making up sh!t from ya arse for time in the limelight.

Sent from lavish iPhone


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I died at the 1:21 mark.



 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yo,  thanks for checking out my videos, because of this thread I'm getting shine! Big ups! Anyway, I never heard Elle had an abusive husband, some of ya just making up sh!t from ya arse for time in the limelight.
> 
> Sent from lavish iPhone


They weren't talking about Elle.  If you read through the posts, you'd realize that was a separate thread. The reason the separate thread was brought up because someone was wondering why that thread got poofed but this one hasn't gone to thread heaven yet. 

EDIT: What limelight do you speak of? erplexed


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 15, 2012)

Why was the big lip thread proofed from yesterday? Quality (sp) started that one in OT.

Sent from lavish iPhone


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yo,  thanks for checking out my videos, because of this thread I'm getting shine! Big ups! Anyway, I never heard Elle had an abusive husband, some of ya just making up sh!t from ya arse for time in the limelight.
> 
> Sent from lavish iPhone



why are you wearing a mask in your videos?


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 15, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> @runwaydream...you look nice in your siggy pic.
> 
> Carry on ladies.




thanks =) i appreciate the kind words


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Elle is a member but a non-paying one. She can thank but she cannot post. She said its not even worth the money to pay and respond to the thread (via twitter). 

off to read more of this thread.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 15, 2012)

LaBelleLL said:


> why are you wearing a mask in your videos?


 i hate you all.  just hate you all


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 15, 2012)

Aireen said:


> They weren't talking about Elle.  If you read through the posts, you'd realize that was a separate thread. The reason the separate thread was brought up because someone was wondering why that thread got poofed but this one hasn't gone to thread heaven yet.
> 
> EDIT: *What limelight do you speak of?* erplexed


 i so wish i was off of work tomorrow so i could stay up and enjoy the lulz that continues to be this thread


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yo,  thanks for checking out my videos, because of this thread I'm getting shine! Big ups! Anyway, I never heard Elle had an abusive husband, some of ya just making up sh!t from ya arse for time in the limelight.
> 
> Sent from lavish iPhone



Wooooow is that how you see it?


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Nov 15, 2012)

What in the world is going on in this thread


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2012)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> What in the world is going on in this thread


Utter mess.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

I know. Eyes are what identifies you. If DH just covered up his grill or say someone from the street, I would recognize them. Eyes are the window to the soul. Ain't that what they say? Lol

Maybe get the face blur and the voice distortion like they do on the first 48.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 15, 2012)

if it's that serious to wear a mask then don't do a youtube video. it makes everything you say disingenuous because you can't be genuine enough to show your face. Are you  in witness protection?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 15, 2012)

Kimbosheart said:


> if it's that serious to wear a mask then don't do a youtube video. it makes everything you say disingenuous because you can't be genuine enough to show your face. Are you  in witness protection?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



She keeps making vids and people are subscribed to her so a few somebody like it. Lol, so pipe down. Do you mask girl!


----------



## DrC (Nov 15, 2012)

Kimbosheart said:


> if it's that serious to wear a mask then don't do a youtube video. it makes everything you say disingenuous because you can't be genuine enough to show your face. *Are you  in witness protection?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




 

I forgot what I was going to say now.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I know. Eyes are what identifies you. If DH just covered up his grill or say someone from the street, I would recognize them. Eyes are the window to the soul. Ain't that what they say? Lol
> 
> *Maybe get the face blur and the voice distortion like they do on the first 48*.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


 Girl i just want you to go night night.  You wanna go night night ninja?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 15, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:


> Elle is a member but a non-paying one. She can thank but she cannot post. She said its not even worth the money to pay and respond to the thread (via twitter).
> 
> off to read more of this thread.



Question answered, so message deleted.


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 15, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yo,  thanks for checking out my videos, because of this thread I'm getting shine! Big ups! Anyway, I never heard Elle had an abusive husband, some of ya just making up sh!t from ya arse for time in the limelight.
> 
> Sent from lavish iPhone



SASSY...I love you girl but I'm going to have to just give you the...







look...


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 15, 2012)

Poor Sassy the masked vlogger, y'all got us laughing at her in her face with all these mask alternatives lmao. This ain't right but it's so funny!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 15, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> Poor Sassy the masked vlogger, y'all got us laughing at her in her face with all these mask alternatives lmao. This ain't right but it's so funny!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



I'm keeping most of my comments to my self because my momma & daddy raised me better then that...if I don't have nothing nice to say then I shouldn't say anything...what goes around comes around...karma is a b!tch...named Sally...plus...






Did I cover all of my bases?


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I'm keeping most of my comments to my self because my momma & daddy raised me better then that...if I don't have nothing nice to say then I shouldn't say anything...what goes around comes around...karma is a b!tch...named Sally...plus...
> 
> Did I cover all of my bases?



Never stopped you before.... Just saying.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 15, 2012)

Is this e bullying? R yall the ones causing all these campaigns? [email protected] yall hard in the paint.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I'm keeping most of my comments to my self because my momma & daddy raised me better then that...if I don't have nothing nice to say then I shouldn't say anything...what goes around comes around...karma is a b!tch...named Sally...plus...
> 
> Did I cover all of my bases?



And anyone who chooses to laugh are raised wrong?  It's laughable that you choose to down me as if I'm the only one laughing at this, plus I'm not even trying to be mean and suggest more masks.  You're a thread late and a post short with your high and mighty speech.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> And anyone who chooses to laugh are raised wrong?  It's laughable that you choose to down me as if I'm the only one laughing at this, plus I'm not even trying to be mean and suggest more masks.  You're a thread late and a post short with your high and mighty speech.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Hold up.  I thought MaiTai was being funny. Not serious at all.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:
			
		

> And anyone who chooses to laugh are raised wrong?  It's laughable that you choose to down me as if I'm the only one laughing at this, plus I'm not even trying to be mean and suggest more masks.  You're a thread late and a post short with your high and mighty speech.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Ummm she was just joking with you. Sarcastic like.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Ummm she was just joking with you. Sarcastic like.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I didn't see any sarcasm lol.  Her post read more preachy than sarcastic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> I didn't see any sarcasm lol.  Her post read more preachy than sarcastic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Girl the Martin gif was it. Lol.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 16, 2012)

Title of this thread is clearly wrong at this point.  If this thread is still strong by tomorrow, I'm getting me some good dessert or salty comfort food.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

allmundjoi said:


> Girl the Martin gif was it. Lol.



I'm on my phone and didn't even click on it lol.  The "Did I cover all my bases?" was where i felt attitude lmao sorry MaiTai if  you were being funny

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 16, 2012)

That's the tricky thing with sarcasm and the internetz; sometimes it doesn't translate well.

Sometimes people would use purple font when they're being sarcastic, but I haven't seen that done much lately.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> I'm on my phone and didn't even click on it lol.  The "Did I cover all my bases?" was where i felt attitude lmao sorry MaiTai if  you were being funny
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



There wasn't an lol in her post so I didn't think she was joking. If she was joking then an lol would make things clearer, so no future confusion can pop up.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 16, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> There wasn't an lol in her post, I didn't think she was joking. If she was joking then an lol would make things clearer, so no future confusion can pop up.



Well, I guess she'll come in and let Curls know. Lol. That gif though. I can gear Shanaynay saying it. Lol.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> That's the tricky thing with sarcasm and the internetz; sometimes it doesn't translate well.
> 
> Sometimes people would use purple font when they're being sarcastic, but I haven't seen that done much lately.



I can't multiquote on the phone but....
I missed that by a mile plus I'm not a vet in these type of threads.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## keenyme (Nov 16, 2012)

has written language  and reading skills devolved so much in the past few years that someone literally has to say that they'e laughing for another person to get the joke? forreal?

lol.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> There wasn't an lol in her post so I didn't think she was joking. If she was joking then an lol would make things clearer, so no future confusion can pop up.



True....i obviously could've used an lol or something.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 16, 2012)

keenyme said:


> has written language skills devolved so much in the past few years that someone literally has to say that they'e laughing for another person to get the joke? forreal?
> 
> lol.



Naw, we are just as sarcastic and facetious as hayle here and it translates poorly. Lol. The gif was the lol.,


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

keenyme said:


> has written language skills devolved so much in the past few years that someone literally has to say that they'e laughing for another person to get the joke? forreal?
> 
> lol.



Yep, that's real because some people like me need at least an emoticon or something.  I appreciate your use of "lol" at the very end.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## CHI10 (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG....i have tears rolling down my face


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2012)

Kimbosheart said:


> if it's that serious to wear a mask then don't do a youtube video. it makes everything you say disingenuous because you can't be genuine enough to show your face.* Are you  in witness protection?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Hopefully, no one in the witness protection program is posting videos on YouTube.


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I know. Eyes are what identifies you. If DH just covered up his grill or say someone from the street, I would recognize them. Eyes are the window to the soul. Ain't that what they say? Lol
> 
> *Maybe get the face blur and the voice distortion like they do on the first 48.*
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



 That's even creepier than wearing a mask. Whoever does that needs to have their channel deleted by the good folks over at YouTube.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 16, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> @***SaSSy**,*
> 
> *You have only addressed half of the problem. Obscuring the lower half of your face has made it easier for me to focus on and memorize your eyes and hairline. If I see those eyes and hairline on the street, I WILL recognize you.*
> 
> ...


 


*_____________________________________________*

*^^I just flatlined.*


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 16, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:


> Elle is a member but a non-paying one. She can thank but she cannot post. She said its not even worth the money to pay and respond to the thread (via twitter).
> 
> off to read more of this thread.



Chiiiiiiiiile


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:
			
		

> And anyone who chooses to laugh are raised wrong? It's laughable that you choose to down me as if I'm the only one laughing at this, plus I'm not even trying to be mean and suggest more masks. You're a thread late and a post short with your high and mighty speech.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


 
Ummm... Not sure why you are so mad. I was clearly joking hence the gif but ok...


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:
			
		

> I'm on my phone and didn't even click on it lol.  The "Did I cover all my bases?" was where i felt attitude lmao sorry MaiTai if  you were being funny
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Yes girl. I posted a huge Shanaynay gif. No hard feelings. Lets get back to the f-ckery.


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried to explain this thread to DH when he asked me why I was acting a fool rolling around laughing like a hyena. He gave me the side-eye...


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 16, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> There wasn't an lol in her post so I didn't think she was joking. If she was joking then an lol would make things clearer, so no future confusion can pop up.



Nope... No lol.  Personally I think Shanaynay was funnier then an old played out "lol" but hey...


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 16, 2012)

DrC said:


> I forgot what I was going to say now.


 


TamedTresses said:


> Hopefully, no one in the witness protection program is posting videos on YouTube.


 

Right, I remember that from Soprano's and Madea's witness protection. She could get in trouble just showing the bathroom. Someone would recognize the paint and now it's her. My bad.


----------



## Spiffy (Nov 16, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I died at the 1:21 mark.



Damn you! Damn you all!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 16, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:


> Elle is a member but a non-paying one. She can thank but she cannot post. She said its not even worth the money to pay and respond to the thread (via twitter).



I don't blame her.
She can save her $6.50 for something else like s&h or an appetizer.

No need to respond to the "allegations" made by folks behind computer screens and surgical masks.

Do you boo


----------



## kandake (Nov 16, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> I don't blame her.
> She can save her $6.50 for something else like s&h or an appetizer.
> 
> No need to respond to the "allegations" made by *folks behind computer screens and surgical masks.*
> ...


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> Yes girl. I posted a huge Shanaynay gif. No hard feelings. Lets get back to the f-ckery.



From now on if I'm not sure I'll get on my computer and check for gifs or pm somebody.  

This thread is a crazy way to say bye to Elle and hello to the infamous masked vlogger.  I plan to stop by from to time to time and watch Sassy's latest adventure.  I wanna try that product she used to blow her hair out and hey she might even jazz that mask up and bedazzle it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to all he sheggry in this post I just won $150 from my fiancé just because I knew we would make 15 pages.....thank you to some of the crazies in here now off to buy some hair products with my $150


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 16, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Thanks to all he sheggry in this post I just won $150 from my fiancé just because I knew we would make 15 pages.....thank you to some of the crazies in here now off to buy some hair products with my $150




 you've tricked him!!! does he know about the "# of posts/pages" function"?? at 40 posts/pg, it's only at page 9. womp womp


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Thanks to all he sheggry in this post I just won $150 from my fiancé just because I knew we would make 15 pages.....thank you to some of the crazies in here now off to buy some hair products with my $150



Idk how many pages it is online but on my phone you passed 15 pages a long time ago its 34 pages now lol. Enjoy your money girl!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 16, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm 50 now, and to heck with alladat. I'll give some of these yung chicks a run for their money any day, all day!


 
All day, errr day!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 16, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> From now on if I'm not sure I'll get on my computer and check for gifs or pm somebody.
> 
> This thread is a crazy way to say bye to Elle and hello to the infamous masked vlogger.  I plan to stop by from to time to time and watch Sassy's latest adventure.  I wanna try that product she used to blow her hair out and hey she might even jazz that mask up and bedazzle it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Naw, just hit your menu button and hit browser. Both my DROID and iphobe have that option.

I ain't look at your profile-my smart phone did.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 16, 2012)

LaBelleLL said:


> you've tricked him!!! does he know about the "# of posts/pages" function"?? at 40 posts/pg, it's only at page 9. womp womp



Girl on this iPad it's showing 17 pages


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

allmundjoi said:


> Naw, just hit your menu button and hit browser. Both my DROID and iphobe have that option.
> 
> I ain't look at your profile-my smart phone did.



Thanks, just downloaded this app to read this thread while I was on the road.  Ima check out all that soon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 16, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Girl on this iPad it's showing 17 pages



....yes.....bc you have fewer than 40 posts showing per page. you have this option even with the app on the ipad.


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of ya'll need to step your post per page game up!  40 post per page all day errrr day!  Who's with me?!



Anyone?






*Crickits*


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 16, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> Some of ya'll need to step your post per page game up!  40 post per page all day errrr day!  Who's with me?!
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> *Crickits*



Yeah i somehow figured that out when i was figuring out where to cut off notifications...

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Nov 16, 2012)

So glad I came out of Ent and OT to check this side out. It's been a while...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 16, 2012)

Elle will do bigger and better things. She seems to have a good head on her shoulders and is not too concerned with negativity. I hope she does well with her future endeavors. She seemed really cool to me. We have had plenty of women who used to post here and U tube, who have done fab things for themselves. More power to her and much success!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never let this thread die..


----------



## Napp (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread is a mess! these last few pages especially


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 16, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Based on the heading, I thought she had died or something. I am glad to hear she is alive and well. There has always been turn over in the youtube world; it is not surprising to hear people get bored or burnt out. Best of luck to her.



that's what I thought too


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Nov 16, 2012)

^ ME THREE


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 16, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Based on the heading, I thought she had died or something. I am glad to hear she is alive and well. There has always been turn over in the youtube world; it is not surprising to hear people get bored or burnt out. Best of luck to her.





cocosweet said:


> I dunno how old you are, but during the 70s the was a comedian called the Unknown Comic. He would always wear a paper bag when he performed. Maybe he was her inspiration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pookaloo83 said:


>





virtuenow said:


> I watched a masked lady on youtube doing hair tutorials.  I felt sorry for her b/c I thought she was sick-- surely she was a cancer patient.  Nope.  When it was apparent she was just wearing surgical masks for the heck of it, I became quite uncomfortable watching the videos.  The same with people who don't show their faces or blur their videos.  It is beyond weird.





pookaloo83 said:


> I know. Eyes are what identifies you. If DH just covered up his grill or say someone from the street, I would recognize them. Eyes are the window to the soul. Ain't that what they say? Lol
> 
> Maybe get the face blur and the voice distortion like they do on the first 48.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



wow I got thru the entire thread....y'all above^^ made me die and come back to life


----------



## Nonie (Nov 16, 2012)

I was wondering why this thread is still going and hafta say I'm at a loss at how silly folks can be. I don't see what the big deal is in @**SaSSy** wearing a mask unless she was showing us how to apply makeup and her face was fully covered. If her vids are about doing hair, why would we need to see her face? I have made a few vids demonstrating how I twist and I haven't had anyone tell me they didn't learn anything because my face was not shown. Or in the photos where I show how to do a waist exercise, my face is "blacked out" and it doesn't seem to take away from the "message". 

Y'all _sho _make a mountain out a molehill. I don't even see the humor in the mask suggestions. I can understand folks asking why she would wear the mask, but after she shares why, can't we just let her be? Because you cannot see her face she's ingenious?  Y'all are just something else. 

And yes, whoever called this e-bullying is not far from wrong. I mean, earlier in this very thread someone stated that she couldn't get past another person's teeth in a video. Like really, people? And you wonder why Sassy may not want to show her face. What if she had a cleft lip? Would you all still feel OK about making fun? What if she was insecure about her face and rather than be teased or others have fun about it, she just needed the support of others in order to feel like she's among family? 

I don't even know why moderators are letting this thread go on. There's nothing being discussed anymore about Ellepixie. It's just getting silly at the expense of one of us.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 17, 2012)

Napp said:


> This thread is a mess! these last few pages especially


 Napp

I am upset with you.  I'm sure you know why.  That is all


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 17, 2012)

Dominican09 said:


> why this thread is still open while doctor gate was poofed?
> 
> Jus' sayin'




Because I asked to have it poofed .
and the second Doctorgate was reported by another member on my behalf, she PM'd me to tell me.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 17, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> I dunno how old you are, but during the 70s the was a comedian called the Unknown Comic. He would always wear a paper bag when he performed. *Maybe he was her inspiration?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nooooooo!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I know. Eyes are what identifies you. If DH just covered up his grill or say someone from the street, I would recognize them. Eyes are the window to the soul. Ain't that what they say? Lol
> 
> Maybe get the face blur and the voice distortion like they do on the first 48.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> No they weren't just saying that. Did you read the same thread I was? There were 2 doc threads yesterday you know. I don't care either way. Just answered on why I _think_ it's not closed yet. I don't even remember Elle that much to even care.  She seemed ok to me from her videos.




There were four in total . Only one by me . 2 poofed, 1 locked, 1 just didn't take off lol.
 2 of them were very enlightening about some people here.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 17, 2012)

cocosweet LMFAO I forgot all about the unknown comic. I think that was in the 70's.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 17, 2012)

dang, I see why Ell don't post here.  WOW


----------



## SlimPickinz (Nov 17, 2012)

I came to the hair forum to look up DC's and find this gem? Thanks y'all!


----------



## HeadofCurls (Nov 17, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


>





_Off topic_


----------

